# VHI group scheme



## gilh

If you leave Vhi when you are in a group scheme [ 10% reduction] is it possible to join one of the other companies through a similar group scheme ?


----------



## ACA

The short answer is yes. The long answer....my husband's job offer free VHI membership to all employees. In turn they offer to add spouses and children to the policy to enjoy the same benefits. This year I felt that the cost of myself and the children was prohibitive so I sought other options. I am now insured with a different provider under the most similar plan they provide - for a lot cheaper.


----------



## pj111

Anyone can join any plan in the Irish health insurance market but are not guaranteed to get maximum 10% discount on all plans. This is at the company's discretion. This should not be mixed up with a group rate that was available with VHI for many years to basically everyone on their consumer plans, Plan A/*b ETC*. VHI are now not giving it to everyone. Quinn stopped a couple of years ago giving it to everyone and started to charge 3% charge for monthly direct debit cases. Aviva give it to everyone at the present on their consumer plans. Despite what journalists say, 10% is not guaranteed on company plans.


----------



## cork

pj111 said:


> Quinn stopped a couple of years ago giving it to everyone and started to charge 3% charge for monthly direct debit cases. .



Does quinn offer any group plans then?


----------



## NovaFlare77

Quinn don't offer a group discount anymore (i.e. the 10% discount because of credit union membership or the like), but they do have plans primarily aimed at the corporate (company paid) market. Under Open Enrolment anyone can join these plans, details are on their website here - http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/for_employers.htm. These are pretty similar to the standard plans, but as always, check before you buy.

From my own experience, people sometime got the group discount mixed up with salary deduction. If Quinn offered that payment option to your company before, chances are it's still available now. Check with Quinn or your HR/Personnel people. The 3% surcharge might apply because it's a payment by instalment, but I'm only guessing that.


----------



## pj111

Quinn's Essential Plus is €995.14 per adult from Quinn's website and add 3% service charge would bring the premium to €1,024.99 which is the same premium on the hia website. I would be of the impression that this premium includes the maximum 10% discount and cannot be further discounted. 

Is this not case ?


----------



## NovaFlare77

No, Quinn don't offer the group discount anymore. 

In theory, if they chose to, they could discount that price by anything up to 10% for given group (e.g. 1% for credit union customers, 3% for online joiners, etc). And I wouldn't be surprised to hear that there are some companies getting some kind of discount, probably their largest corporate customers.

But, in summary, as it stands for at least most of their customers if not all, Quinn don't offer a group discount anymore.


----------



## pj111

I have seen schemes with staff on Essential Plus at this same rate where company schemes have been discounted lower than hia figures.


----------



## pudds

Is the corporate rate worth 10% like the group scheme discount.


----------



## NovaFlare77

pj111 said:


> I have seen schemes with staff on Essential Plus at this same rate where company schemes have been discounted lower than hia figures.


 
That's certainly feasible. The HIA prices are those available to the majority of customers through, say, the insuer's website. If the price is already inclusive of a group discount, then it can't be discounted any further.

If the price doesn't include a group discount, as Quinn Insurance has done, then they can apply whatever percentage discount they want, up to a maximum of 10%,  in whatever circumstances they want, legislation allowing. 




pudds said:


> Is the corporate rate worth 10% like the group scheme discount.


 
Just for clarity, when you say the "corporate rate" are you talking about the price companies pay for plans or the price of corporate plans compared to the mainstream plans?


----------



## pudds

> Just for clarity, when you say the "corporate rate" are you talking  about the price companies pay for plans or the price of corporate plans  compared to the mainstream plans?




Corporate Plan,  for eg my policy this year was €567. Would I have saved much by requesting a corporate plan.


----------



## NovaFlare77

pudds said:


> Corporate Plan, for eg my policy this year was €567. Would I have saved much by requesting a corporate plan.


 
If that is Quinn's Essential, you can save €113 by switching to Quinn's Company Health plan, which is pretty similar to the Essential plan. You'll get lower maternity benefits but more overseas cover.

You can save €150 by switching to Quinn's Essential Starter, which is similar to your Essential, but it strips out the cover for maternity, out-patient and "hi-tech" hospitals. 

You can compare all three plans on the HIA website here - [broken link removed]. 

You can change plans at any stage during the year, so if you think the company plan or the other plan suits you, you don't need to wait until the renewal to change. The Essential Starter currently has the lowest price for private health insurance on the market, but it's a basic package so make sure to look at the benefits before joining it.

On a more general note, there's no fixed saving on a corporate plan versus the mainstream equivalent, either in terms of a percentage or a monetary amount (e.g a corporate plan isn't going to be, say, €100 cheaper). It varies from plan to plan and insuer to insurer. But they are always worth looking at in any case.


----------



## Meath Lady

*Travel Insurance with VhI*

I currently have my health insurance for myself and spouse with VHI and also have travel insurance annually for both of us for 69 euro. If I change my health insurance does anyone know if Aviva or Quinn offer travel insurance at a competitive rate.


----------



## pj111

If you cancel your VHI plan they will cancel your Multitrip with no refund

http://www.vhi.ie/info/MainServlet?action=travelProductSelect


Aviva have travel insurance online, discounts available for those with health policy


http://www.avivatravel.aceinsure.com/


They also have another travel policy available via brokers which is pretty good 


Quinn have travel insurance here: 

http://quinn-healthcare-travelinsurance.ina-box.co.uk/?afl=5653-0309


----------



## Elnino

If you tell the VHI that you are a member of your local Credit Union then you will qualify for the 10% group discount. They won't check.


----------



## horusd

I have quinn health cover, there is no travel insurance with my plan.
Instead I have used ace travel insurance for yrs and found them very good and competitively priced.  Had a claim a few yrs back and had no problems with them either.[broken link removed]


----------



## pj111

Ace are the underwriters for the Quinn Travel Insurance and the online version of the Aviva travel insurance.


----------



## Valuehunterr

*Can Aviva,Quinn,Vhi Healthcare Discriminate on the 10% Discount?*

*Can Aviva,Quinn,Vhi Healthcare Discriminate on the 10% Discount?* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Can Aviva,Quinn,Vhi Healthcare Discriminate on the 10% Discount they give to prospective members ?

Is it possible to get an additional 10% reduction if you are in an approved
Group Scheme

Its seems this area is very complex Aviva are very secretive in that  they will NOT tell you which groups are entitled to futher discount?

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## NovaFlare77

The maximum group discount allowable by law is 10%, and Aviva and VHI offer the maximum 10% discount to the vast majority of people, e.g. through credit unions, trade unions and representative bodies, on-line joiners, most employers, and so on. If you're already in a group scheme and already getting a 10% discount, you cannot get a further 10% discount. 

Insurers can decide what groups they offer the discount to, and how much of a discount that group will get, and on what plans they will offer the discount. But beyond that they can't discriminate. If nothing else, the aim of community rating is that all adults on the same plan may the same rate, with allowances for group discounts, student rates, etc.


----------



## pj111

All plans are available to everybody but a 10% discount is at the discretion of the individual insurer despite what the papers may say !


----------



## ignorant1

*VHI group scheme discount puzzle*

Our family is with VHI under a group scheme and has been for 4 years. They say that entitles us to a discount of 10% (spoke to a VHI person today - after ringing the 1850444444 number for 2 solid hours before getting an answer!) and she said yes, we were getting the 10% reduction. Yet when we checked my wife's salary slips, we are actually paying the amount we would be paying if we had the same plans without any discount - as established from "Get a quote" on their website. Confirmed
this also from speaking to the HIA, who did say it was at the discretion of the insurer. What's going on - VHI say we're getting a discount but we don't appear to be. The whole thing is a total mess, can't get a straight answer from anyone. Help!


----------



## Shannon81

if your wife is having it deducted from her salary she would be recieving the 10% group discount.  With the get a quote system it may give them a 10% online discount


----------



## NovaFlare77

The web prices will always include the 10% discount (where it's available to the general public), so if the web price and the salary slips price match, then chances are that your wife is getting the maximum discount.

If you want to be doubly certain, look up the plan on the HIA's website. The price on the HIA's website will include the group discount where it's available to the general public. Also, the documentation that VHI sent at the last renewal should set out the premium before and after discounts, tax reliefs, etc.


----------



## pj111

What plan is it ?


----------



## scuby

if you were to join online you would get the 10% discount, thats why it matchs what your wife is paying. If it is going through her wages, then her company will have the group discount also.
No company group scheme would have a salary deduction, and not be availing of the discount. Your wife's HR people who look after deductions would also be able to confirm this for you


----------



## ignorant1

Thanks all, it's clearer now. Novaflare77, I did actually check on the HIA website, and the price quoted there does match what we are paying. Am still curious about what class of people we would have to be NOT to get the 10% discount. Will check the detail on the last renewal notice tomorrow.


----------



## pj111

As mentioned on previous threads, don't get mixed up between group rate on consumer plans and max discount on business plan.

No one is guaranteed to receive a 10% discount as it is at the company's discretion.

- Aviva do currently give 10% discount on their consumer plans - generally anything without business in the title (but not exclusively) 

- Aviva only give 10% discount on their business plans to those who have their premiums paid by the company or the company collects the premium BUT not all company paid or salary deduction schemes receive this discount. It is at Aviva's discretion. They won't give it to individuals.

- VHI do offer 10% discount on most of their consumer plans BUT they can and do ADD on the 10% i.e dearer than the website!

- VHI only give 10% discount on their business plans to those who have their premiums paid by the company or the company collects the premium BUT not all company paid or salary deduction schemes receive this discount. It is at VHI's discretion. They might give 0, 5 or 10% discount.

- Quinn generally do not offer 10% discount anymore on consumer plans however at their discretion they may offer 10% discount on their company plans although they will start at 3%, then 7% and then 10%. They won't give discounts on company plans to individuals.

I came across an example yesterday where none of the 3 companies are offering a 10% discount and it is a salary deduction scheme and the number of people on the scheme is excess of 200 ! - at the insurer's discretion not to offer discount.

_Patrick

PS - heard 2 journalists / broadcasters on the radio over the last 2 days who said differently.
_


----------

